# Batson Enterprises a new site sponsor has Tarpon and components!



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

HI 2coolfishing family!
We just wanted to say that we have a multitude of rod blanks and components to build your ultimate custom rod!

We are coming online here to tell you if you don't have time to build, have a custom rod builder build it for you!!

www.rainshadowrodblanks.com and www.alpsforecast.com


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Really like the Batson blanks I have been using. I only have had one break and I'm still not sure how but I'm sure it was my fault. I have I have 6 of them in the rod rack right now. Great Blanks!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

texasislandboy said:


> Really like the Batson blanks I have been using. I only have had one break and I'm still not sure how but I'm sure it was my fault. I have I have 6 of them in the rod rack right now. Great Blanks!


Thank you so much texasislandboy!! If it did break, always contact us. We always want feedback!! Also remember our blanks are RainShadows 

FYI, we are now partnered up with North Fork Composites which is Gary Loomis's new company! Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Very cool It was a RainShadow blank. I'm not sure which model. I just cut it down and fished it! Do you know if you have any Dealers in the RGV? Zip code 78578? Been getting them from roys in corpus


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to the site and it's nice to see a sponsor that's not a one man self promoted outfit. 

I have come to really enjoy the Rainshadow blanks. I built (2) MB846 about 8 years ago that I still use and my favorite fly rod is a 10# Eternity2. I actually prefer it over my Sage xi3 and Salt. There's something about it that gives me more confidence than the others. It's always my go to rod for sight casting. I load it up with 11# line and I can get some serious distance. Please keep us updated on anything new you may be developing. Thanks.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

texasislandboy said:


> Very cool It was a RainShadow blank. I'm not sure which model. I just cut it down and fished it! Do you know if you have any Dealers in the RGV? Zip code 78578? Been getting them from roys in corpus


Very cool. Thank you for your support!! We have a bunch of new models. When you get a chance take a look at our blanks and components pages: www.rainshadowrodblanks.com and www.alpsforecast.com
We have also partnered up with Gary Loomis's new company, NFC: www.northforkcomposites.com

For dealers go here: http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/find-dealer/


POCsaltdog said:


> Welcome to the site and it's nice to see a sponsor that's not a one man self promoted outfit.
> 
> I have come to really enjoy the Rainshadow blanks. I built (2) MB846 about 8 years ago that I still use and my favorite fly rod is a 10# Eternity2. I actually prefer it over my Sage xi3 and Salt. There's something about it that gives me more confidence than the others. It's always my go to rod for sight casting. I load it up with 11# line and I can get some serious distance. Please keep us updated on anything new you may be developing. Thanks.


Thank you so much!! Anything we can do to help. The Eternity2 has been a top seller! Can you post or send us your review?? We would love to expand on this!  Thank you so much for your support.


----------

